# 'Deer' or 'Apple' head



## Chiwawa Lover (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to see if anyone could tell me if Chico is a deerhead or applehead Chihuahua?? I do know there's no such thing as a deer or apple head Chi and that it's just a reference to head shape  He is a L/H Chihuahua.. He has short lil leg's too.. I have posted pic's of him in the photo gallery because i dont know how to post them on here  

Thanx


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

You are right that there technically is no official terminology assigned to head shape in chis, but your little fella looks like he has a more deer shaped head to me for sure


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Deer head. : ) Such a sweet fella'!


----------



## Chiwawa Lover (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanx Kristi and TLI  

I think Chico is a deer head too.. Just wasn't sure because he has a short 'cobby' body as some people put it and generally with deer head's they have longer leg's.. 

Either which way he is a absolute gem and i love him to bit's


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I wonder about my girls too. Bella for sure has a deer shaped head. But Izzie's is still questionable. We'll see, they are still young.


----------



## Chiwawa Lover (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Blondie87,

It is hard to work it out, hey.. Izzie and Bella are adorable!! Im not sure which is which, lol, but they both look like 'apple' head's to me!! Too cute 

Chico has a longish nose so i alway's figured he was a deerhead but he has a short stocky body and the top of his head is round but his nose is long!! He is only 4 month's old so he still has alot of growing to do  There are so many different combo's in chi's these day's that it's hard to know how your chi will look once they're older.. Either which way, they are all so unique and precious


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

They do change as they get older I've heard. He's only 4 months? When was he born? My girls will be 4 months Saturday! 

Bella has a longer muzzle, not as domed of a head, and a long neck. Also long legs! She's just deer shaped everywhere! She's my bigger Chi, the black and tan one. Izzie, my all black one, her head isn't as domed as it should be, but it still is a lil. We'll see. Here is some more pics where you kind tell more.


----------



## Chiwawa Lover (Feb 28, 2011)

Well, Chico is actually 3.5 month's old  He was born on the 21/11/2010, so a day after your two beautiful girlies 

Chico look's alot bigger then your girl's.. His dad was a big chi though so he isn't going to be teeny tiny!! He also was still feeding off his mum at 3 month's old!! He was a chubby lil thing when i picked him up 

Chico also has a long neck like Bella.. How long are bella's leg's? Chico has short leg's to me but maybe they're long compared to other Chi's?? I'm new to the Chi world so i have nothing to compare him to..


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

By month they are 3.5 months, but going by the weeks since they were born, they are 16 weeks tomorrow, ya know? So you go by the weeks.

How much does your guy weigh?


----------



## Chiwawa Lover (Feb 28, 2011)

I just worked out that Chico is 16 week's tomorrow too  I weighed him and he is 2.3kg's so 5lb?! So his rather heavy for a chi then??!! Maybe his not P/B?? After all i did by him from a BYB..... His mum and dad looked chi though... There are so many different shape's and size's in the Chihuahua world these day's so it's hard to know what size a chi will grow.. But going off his dad he will be one mighty chihuahua!!!


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

There are all difference shapes and sizes, you never know. Bella is almost 5 lbs too.


----------



## Chiwawa Lover (Feb 28, 2011)

Bella doesn't look that big but that give's me hope that lil Chico won't get too big  Were Bella and Izzie'a parent's big chihuahua'a or small??


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

They were both pretty small. Dad is about 4 lbs and mom is 6 lbs.

Mine will probably be 5 lbs and 8 lbs full grown.


----------

